# Reservations??



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

Why is it that some campgrounds dont take reservations?

Example: the one closest to us (and our favorite) has about 150 spots. Of those 150 about 15 spots are reservable....the rest are all first come first serve.

How are you suppsed to plan anything without having reservations? Just pack everything up head out there and hope for a spot. sure you can call right before you leave to see if they have a spot open....but by the time you get there they may all be gone.

It's stupid in my mind....there may be some reason they do it but i just dont see how or why it makes sense to them....other than it's easier for them because they dont have to keep up with anything.

Am i missing something?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I always make reservations. Then again, I'm a "resorter" not a camper.

Mark


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I hear you. I always make reservations and I do it as early as possible. There are several campgrounds that I would like to stay at but I'm not willing to risk a vacation in the event there are not sites available.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Reservation requires for office resources. National parks mostly do not take reservation.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got burnt both ways before, go to a first come and have had people "reserve" spots by paying before other people leaves which is against the rules but then the rangers would not honor the true meaning of first come. i have also wanted to go some place and everything is reserved already but then find out that there was spots empty.If I am traveling a long distance,I reserve, If I am going to a place close by, I am sure that a couple always has room even on week ends. Well worth the price to reserve.

There are some campgrounds around this area that don't reserve at all, you take your chances. One of the problems that I have is it seems that the best spots are on the reserve list, which I guess makes sense but then again I would like to be able to get a good spot even if I just go there at the last min.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I generally dislike reservations. However this year I've had to use them since we're travelling with a dog and therefore need AC access.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

Tangooutback said:


> Reservation requires for office resources. National parks mostly do not take reservation.


but thats the thing...at this one place in particular there is always two people in the office at all times....there are two campground host (both husband and wife teams) that swap out half days....the hunsband and wife are always there. its a corp of engineers site. there is a bunch of other staff that takes care of the park....the host just run the office.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

bama29fan said:


> Reservation requires for office resources. National parks mostly do not take reservation.


but thats the thing...at this one place in particular there is always two people in the office at all times....there are two campground host (both husband and wife teams) that swap out half days....the hunsband and wife are always there. its a corp of engineers site. there is a bunch of other staff that takes care of the park....the host just run the office.
[/quote]

Just because there are bodies in the office it does not, by default, equal "resources".....








I have not been to National Parks for a few years and do not know if there has been any change of rule with reservation.

With Texas state parks, reservation is taken but it only guarantee you will have a site. You cannot reserve any particular site. Site selection is on first-come-first-serve basis to reduce necessary office "resources" required.

Florida state park, on the other hand, contracts a private company to do the reservation and there is a fee for that service, but you get to reserve particular campsite.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

State parks here in Alabama also allow reservations only to reserve a spot...not a particular spot. Corp of engineers sites i recon are different....but i would think they would have better resources than the State of Alabama.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Not only can you reserve a particular site at Washington State Parks, you can see pictures of the site on-line for most parks.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> Not only can you reserve a particular site at Washington State Parks, you can see pictures of the site on-line for most parks.


that sounds like gloating to me


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

There is a lot of stuff Washington State doesn't do right with their parks. The reservation system is run by a third party. I think they probably get more business by being able to see the sites.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> There is a lot of stuff Washington State doesn't do right with their parks. The reservation system is run by a third party. I think they probably get more business by being able to see the sites.


If today realtors can set up websites, which show case their products with virtual tour, why can't state park system do same? with parks it is much easier as campsites do not change on a weekly/monthly basis as "home for sale".


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe the campgrounds don't want to show you just how bad their camping is lol!

I just made 4 day reservations at holly oaks in NJ. Gonna be seeing some show in A/c and some other stuff. I won't go anywhere without reservations. I'm not about to drive for any amount of time with my hauler to find out I don't have a place to camp - and then have to what - search around somehow for room?


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

I live near Denver, Co. State parks are great but you MUST reserve 5-6 mths in advance. The best thing about it, you can reserve the site so there is no disappointment. I have stayed out of state where you reserve a CG not a site and I find myself trying to pass every RV in front of me thinking, those guys are headed to the same CG and they will get the last good site. Too frustrating. Love reservation by site!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The state parks in Illinois are almost all first-come, first-served. Out of 160 sites at our nearby state park, only about 15 are reservable. But you cannot call in a reservation - and no on-line system either. You can call, they send you a form, you fill out and mail it back or walk in.

They're still in the dark ages here. But $20/nite for electric site - $30/nite on holiday weekends with 3-day minimum stay. We started going to private campgrounds on the 3-day weekends. For just a few dollars more, there's a pool, activities, evening DJ dances under a pavilion, full hookups, snack shop, clean hot showers . . . The state has priced itself out of my business.

Mike


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

We always make reservations but we have never stayed at a National Park and we haven't stayed at a State Park in years. But we don't get to go out as often as I would like. The one poor experience we have had, and I really hope this kind of behavior is really unusual, is at a campground in NY that we attend an event at every year. It's after Labor day weekend, pretty much every one there is there for the event and the camper is just a place to sleep. This guy has a website but you can't email him. You can't make reservations online. You call him. No one is ever in the office. The machine says they will call you back. They never do. You call, you get them, you tell them what you want, they tell you to send a check and how much they need for a deposit and then you hope it got there because you will never hear back. This is a good 6 hour drive for us. We arrive hoping they got our check and have a place for us. Hate it but DH loves the event so I guess we keep playing by his(the campground owner) rules.

susan/vt


----------

